
Reddit Limits Noxious Content by Giving Trolls Fewer Places to Gather - pulisse
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/25/business/reddit-limits-noxious-content-by-giving-trolls-fewer-places-to-gather.html
======
Top19
Good article and makes sense. It’s a lot harder to establish a group and get
traction versus just creating an another account. It would be like starting a
company vs just getting a job (although that second one gets harder everyday).

